# From india



## kumarvithya (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi There,
I am Kumar from India. I am planning to migrate to SA to the automobile industry.
Right now , am working on the visa formalities. meanwhile should know the opportunities in the OEM companies like Renault, Ford etc.,

I am having 10 yrs experiance in d automotive field in product development of engine parts.

Please advice.

regards,
Kumar


----------



## Estie (May 23, 2013)

You would need to send your cv in to the companies here unfortunately.....good luck!


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Hello there are companies like VW , diamler, BMW always looking for expertise...you will have to check their sites....


----------

